# WARNING! for tjw in kans



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

WARNING! for tjw in kans

WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! The adapter you are using may be blocking the flow of oil into and out of the filter if it was not drilled to allow bypass flow into the filter (modified to work with out a cooler lines and coil installed).

The ports are for a Cooler and the flow of oil would be from the engine into one port of the adapter through a Cooler then back to the adapters other port into the filter and back into the engine through the center of the filter.

If you just attached the adapter it may be blocking the oil if no path is provided to the other side of the adapter.

If you have drilled the adapter to allow oil into the filter with out going through a Cooler then disregard this warning but if you have not, you better check it before you run it too much.

Just a heads up, I was looking at it over at Jeg's and noticed it might be a Bypass adapter that required both side to be connected together for oil to pass through the filter.

Bob


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Bob
I hope if your observations are correct you're not too late! He did post that install thread 6 months ago!


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah that would just suck.... I hope he caught it during install.

I was looking at it today thinking of getting one and it dawned on me the ports have to be connected together for there to be flow through the adapter into the filter.

It can be drilled between the sides no problem to work as he has it but if it is not drilled From what I can see there will be no flow through the filter at all with out the ports connected together.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

mgm, if i remember correctly from six months ago, the adapter was predrilled and had a bypass valve built in to let the oil flow into the outer holes of the filter and a return hole to let it flow back to the center and return to the engine. i have used it 30 hours, but you have made me nervous rethinking about this. i have seen oil coolers on large equipment that have thermal blockouts in the cooler lines to keep the oil from going through the cooler until warm. i have also seen small racing engines with similar adapter that have an oil pressure gauge in one port and an oil temp gauge in the other port. i am by no means an expert on this but wouldnt the oil pressure gauge peg if there wasnt any flow? let me hear your thoughts because i am still nervous. i cant look at the adapter until the weekend because the tractor is parked in the country.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope the guage would still only go to the total PSI not peg. Chjeck it out though, just to be safe.


----------

